# Films?



## doobiw55 (22 Mar 2012)

There doesn't seem to be any good films out at the moment, wondered if any one has watched any worth watching? 

Tom


----------



## Steveyg81 (26 Mar 2012)

Real steel is very good.
If you like a mix of black comedy and 80's revival then a film called take me home tonight is worth a watch too.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Mar 2012)

Iron Sky is due out next month, may be worth a look:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034314/

http://www.ironsky.net/


----------



## Piece-of-fish (26 Mar 2012)

Depend on your taste really. Good ones i watched recently were Descendants, Midnight in Paris and The Grey.


----------



## doobiw55 (26 Mar 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Iron Sky is due out next month, may be worth a look:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034314/
> 
> http://www.ironsky.net/



Just watched the trailer and tbh it seemed to be another American take on the end of the world but the effects did look good!



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Depend on your taste really. Good ones i watched recently were Descendants, Midnight in Paris and The Grey.


 
My girlfriend wanted to watch a few of these but was unsure so I'll take you word  

I watched TinTin last night ( bit childish) but I've got to admit its worth a watch if you like animated with some adult humour. 
Also I watched Immortals a few weeks back and thought it was quite good.


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Mar 2012)

watched the Three Muskateers latest remake, avoid at all costs !! worst film ever


----------



## doobiw55 (26 Mar 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> watched the Three Muskateers latest remake, avoid at all costs !! worst film ever


also agreed!


----------



## sWozzAres (27 Mar 2012)

War Horse - was worth a watch


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (27 Mar 2012)

I can recommend Warrior, and Immortals. Both a bit Testosterone fuelled but great films IMO.


----------



## doobiw55 (28 Mar 2012)

I have heard warriors was men't to be good, and I watched immortals a week back and enjoyed it but I do like those kind of films


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (28 Mar 2012)

Warrior. Not to be mistaken with the 1979 film *Warriors* which for it`s time was excellent also?   
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1291584/

Just for comedy value. I loved Superbad.


----------



## doobiw55 (28 Mar 2012)

I have watched the 70s warriors and is a good film. Ye I do like Superbad, have you watched the inbetweeners?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (29 Mar 2012)

Yeah. Loved it. I was a massive fan before the film. Remember watching the first series on E4 and was asking people if they were watching it, no one had a clue what I was on about.    Believe they are doing another film?


----------



## curefan (29 Mar 2012)

Have a beer and watch your fish tank


----------



## foxfish (29 Mar 2012)

I know one film that I am looking forward to watching but unfortunately it has not been made yet.

However the film will star Kate Winslet, will be a multi million £ blockbuster & is being filmed on my doorstep!

It is about the German occupation of the Chanel islands & will be based on the book "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society"
Its true! it might be a strange name for a film but the book has sold millions of copies especially in America.


----------



## sWozzAres (1 Apr 2012)

The Grey - excellent film


----------



## Steveyg81 (2 Apr 2012)

Watched the trailers for prometheous and the new american pie.....both look amazing!!!

Some good movies coming this summer!


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Apr 2012)

Watched one last note called "The Thing" thought it was class considering I'd never heard of it and the mrs screamed consistently throughout. Got another to watch today which has good reviews and a few recommendations from friends called "Drive". Get them checked out.


----------



## doobiw55 (9 Apr 2012)

cheekycharly said:
			
		

> Watched one last note called "The Thing" thought it was class considering I'd never heard of it and the mrs screamed consistently throughout. Got another to watch today which has good reviews and a few recommendations from friends called "Drive". Get them checked out.



Watched both of these, I was rather  disappointed with 'the thing' compared to the original but I did enjoy 'drive' and would recommend it. Also I watched 'awakening' last week, it's not bad if you like a spooky thriller.


----------



## curefan (10 Apr 2012)

Nicolas Cage's new one, "Justice" is excellent (not usually a big fan of his!)


----------

